# New Memeber in IL



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! New memeber checking in from Illinois. Toying with the idea of picking up bowhunting for our notorious midwest whitetail. Spent a couple days poking around the forum on my own, now I come to you all for guidance! I'll post a thread with more specifics over in the general room, thanks everybody for a great site with a priceless amount of experience and knowledge to be gained!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Bradley. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcomt to AT!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, IL!*

Bowhunting whitetail -- it doesn't get any better than that!

(Just remember: deer hunting is hard!)

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

See you around!

-- Jack


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Jack I know deer hunting is hard! Took me quite a few years to put the first one down with a shotgun! But if I've learned anything in my time, its not all about the kill.


----------



## Dche22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------



## Hukriede (Apr 4, 2021)

Welcome to AT from the Midwest as well


----------



## Foothill310 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello!


----------

